# Infos schnellkurs für prüfung fischereischein in rlp



## anglerfreund82 (8. September 2011)

[FONT=&quot]Guten Tag Zusammen![/FONT]  

  [FONT=&quot]Ich hätte mal einige Fragen zu dem Fischereischein.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Wir sind insgesamt 3 Angler aus dem Kreis Altenkirchen (Rheinland-Pfalz) und wollen den Fischereischein machen. Wir angeln alle schon seit mehr als 10 Jahren, haben es zeitlich aber nie geschafft den Schein zu machen.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Bei uns im Kreis geht die Vorbereitung leider über 4-6 Wochenenden, jeweils 2 Tage, das kriegt leider keiner von uns zeitlich hin.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Auf Nachfrage bei der Behörde, dem Kreis, dem ansässigen Angelverein, sowie bei der Vorbereitungskurs-Lehrerin wurde uns gesagt, dass es KEINE MÖGLICHKEIT gibt, den Vorbereitungskurs zu verkürzen, oder einen Schnellkurs zu machen, erst Recht nicht in einem anderen Bundesland.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Nach einigen Recherchen im Internet sieht das aber inoffiziell anders aus![/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Dort wird oft ein Schnellkurs über 2-3 Tage angeboten, allerdings in einem anderen Bundesland und es wird versichert, das diese auch von unserem Kreis akzeptiert wird.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Dazu hätte ich 4 Fragen:[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]1.    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Besteht die Möglichkeit in einem anderen Bundesland den Vorbereitungskurs und die Prüfung abzulegen?[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2.    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Wenn ja, wird diese in unserem Bundesland dann auch akzeptiert und ausgestellt?[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]3.    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Wie ist der Werdegang nach einer bestandenen Prüfung?[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Muss ich dann mit dem bestandenen Zeugnis zu meiner Behörde und diese stellen mir den Fischereischein aus, oder wie funktioniert das in der Regel !?[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]4.    [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Hat jemand Kontaktadressen (Telefonnummer/E-Mail-Adresse), wo man sich weiter informieren kann, oder von jemandem, der solch einen Schnellkurs anbietet?[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Ich möchte hier noch einmal erwähnen, uns geht es hier nicht darum, weniger zu lernen, als andere, oder darum uns den Schein zu schenken, wir haben nur nicht die Zeit so viele Wochenenden hintereinander dort zu sitzen, zumal wir alle jahrelange Erfahrung im Fischen haben![/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Über eine Rückmeldung von euch würden ich mich freuen…[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]PETRI HEIL[/FONT]


----------



## Lightray (8. September 2011)

*AW: Infos schnellkurs für prüfung fischereischein in rlp*

Ja, das ist leider so eine Sache, die ist nicht ganz ohne.
Die Antwort wird dir wahrscheinlich nicht allzu sehr gefallen #c

1. Natürlich kannst die die Prüfung in einem anderen Bundesland ablegen, da gibt es wahrscheinlich auch keine Kontrollen wo du deinen Wohnsitz hast oder Ähnliches, das ist aber auch die einzige gute Nachricht. Denen ist das mehr oder weniger Wurst, die machen mit dem Fischereischein-tourismus ja Geld.

2. Die Anerkennung in RLP wird dein Problem sein!
Für dein Vorhaben brauchen wir das Landesfischereigesetz  RLP.
In §37 steht da folgendes:

*Zuständig für die Erteilung des Fischereischeines ist *

* für Personen, die  in Rheinland Pfalz ihren Wohnsitz haben, die Gemeindeverwaltung der  verbandsfreien Gemeinde, die Verbandsgemeindeverwaltung, die  Stadtverwaltung der kreisfreien Stadt oder die Stadtverwaltung der  großen kreisangehörigen Stadt, in deren Gebiet der Antragsteller wohnt,*
Bedeutet für dich: Solange du deinen Wohnsitz, genauer gesagt HAUPTwohnsitz, in RLP hast, ist RLP für dich zuständig.
Du kannst also die Prüfung nach Gesetz nicht ausserhalb RLP machen, wenn sie dort akzeptiert werden soll...

Einzige legale Möglichkeit dürfte wohl sein während der Prüfung umzuziehen, deinen Hauptwohnsitz also in das jeweilige Bundesland zu verlegen. Nach meinen Informationen reicht es, wenn der Wohnsitz dort zum Prüfungszeitpunkt besteht. 
Angeblich versuchen manche auch einen Wohnsitz bei Freunden/Bekannten anzumelden, was natürlich nicht legal ist, wenn du da nicht wirklich wohnst. Ausserdem könnte sowas eventuell nachträglich rauskommen, womit dir der Schein wieder entzogen werden kann.

3. Mit dem Zeug aus einem anderen Bundesland zu deiner Behörde in RLP halte ich für keine gute Idee. Wenn sie lesen können, werden sie wohl sehen, dass die Unterlagen aus einem anderen Bundesland sind und sie wohl nicht akzeptieren.
Ausser du kannst nachweisen, dass du zum Prüfungszeitpunkt auch deinen Wohnsitz nicht in RLP hattest.

Ich habe hier auch schon gelesen, dass manche es so gemacht haben und damit durchgekommen sind. Ich vermute allerdings, dass der zuständige gepennt hat und die Unterlagen nichtmal durchgelesen hat oder Vitamin B im Spiel war |kopfkrat

Wenn, dann zeigst du die Unterlagen an der zuständigen Stelle für den Ort, an dem du die Prüfung gemacht hast, vor. Dort holst du dir dann deinen Fischereischein ab.
Diesen Fischereischein kannst du dann behalten, in RLP musst du dir nach deinem Umzug dorthin zurück allerdings wieder einen Fischereischein für RLP holen...

4. Kontaktadressen oder ähnliches hab ich leider nicht für dich, aber du muss es im Internet ja mehr als genug geben.

Mein Fazit wäre, dass du dir gut überlegen solltest, ob es den Stress wert ist mit Umzug, Wohnsitzverlegung und der ganzen Fahrerei. Wenn das die Lösung für dich ist, dann schau wenigstens, dass das ganze ordnungsgemäß abläuft. Wär eben schade, wenn dir nachträglich die Prüfung nicht anerkannt wird, weil da eine "Trickserei" rauskommt.

Wenn du dir den Stress nicht antun willst, NEHM dir einmal die Zeit für den Kurs in RLP. Wenn du bestehst, musst du das auch nur einmal machen. Dann hast du deinen Schein legal und sicher in der Tasche.

Wünsch dir so oder so jedenfalls viel Glück #6
Und zwecks rechtlicher Bestimmungen im Zweifelsfall einen Anwalt deines Vertrauens befragen :q

Gruß,
Lightray


----------

